# Abandoned building in Crews Hole, Bristol



## Looloo (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone know what it is? My Dad tells me he thinks it used to be a pub, it's been abandoned for as long as I can remember. Can anyone shed any light/ anyone been in there? Ta x


----------



## Scotty (Jun 19, 2008)

got any more infomation?

flash earth?

i know crew hole but can't think the building your talking about.


----------



## krela (Jun 19, 2008)

Scotty said:


> got any more infomation?
> 
> flash earth?
> 
> i know crew hole but can't think the building your talking about.



Me either, and I only live a mile away!


----------



## Looloo (Jun 19, 2008)

Sorry, new to all of this! I googled it and found it was called the Lamb Inn, and closed in about 1956 I think, and has been there ever since. 

I'll see if this works...
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.455827&lon=-2.540243&z=20&r=0&src=msa


----------



## Scotty (Jun 19, 2008)

user to be a nice pastie place down that lane.

dont know if its there any more.

as for your pub. not a clue.
have not noticed it before.

worth a poke about.


----------



## Looloo (Jun 19, 2008)

I walked past it today, and looks pretty boarded up, not sure about the back (had a pram in toe so couldn't really go sniffing). Was reading on the Troopers Hill website that they are trying to push some kind of planning permission as they think it will imminently fall down, but looks like they've been trying for a few years with no luck. Hmmmm.....

It's always intrigued me, even as a littl'un.


----------



## Looloo (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh and not sure about the pastie place, there isn't one there now to my knowledge.


----------



## Looloo (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.troopershill.org.uk/history/oilboom.htm

(2nd photo down)


----------



## Nearthechimney (Jan 11, 2012)

the lamb inn is now being restored into two houses.
see here:
http://e2edocs.bristol.gov.uk/WAM/findCaseFile.do?appType=planning&appNumber=10/04750/F


----------



## night crawler (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks like after digging around you answered your own question, did like the comparison link.


----------

